# Those in Canada, counsel required



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok so i would like to know about colleges in Canada that offer scholarships to students abroad. any sort of information would be helpful. even links to college websites would do. Google can only help so far, i'd like personal first hand opinions.
What are some of the better colleges through Canada?
what are the requirements for scholarship applications cause apparently unlike in the us, the SATs aren't required?
For psychology, history and english what are some of the renowned colleges? also are the college certificates accepted worldwide?


----------



## Ray J (Mar 20, 2011)

Ontario Canada has the best schools in the country.

psychology? York University


----------



## Khar (May 21, 2011)

It's worth keeping in mind that Canadian post-secondary institutions deviate between what a college is and what a university is. Colleges tend to focus on practical education, ranging from library technologies through mechanics. A university is more theoretical, and is a place you go to to become an engineer or researcher, typically. Universities also tend to be more research-oriented to a greater degree and have a higher amount of advanced degrees, such as Masters and Doctorates. Since it sounds like you want information on our universities, I will work on that, but I figured I should provide information about how these institutions are different North of the border. 

Our degrees do tend to be recognized internationally in most fields and we are a leading center of learning internationally. However, as an American student, our post-secondary institutions will likely take into account your education system. For example, here is the page from the University of Alberta for potential students from the United States. As you can see, for some areas of study, we do require knowledge of your SAT scores, although there are often alternatives to providing SAT scores, as seen above. Each university tend to have their own requirements and you should read up on them. There is also always the possibility that countries will have geographical preferences in where degrees are from for jobs. Here in Canada, for example, a degree from the University of Alberta in the field of Geology will carry for weight in the west than, say, a degree from the University of Western Ontario. This is, however, a constant no matter where you go to school in large or populous countries, Canada or otherwise. 

The aforementioned schools in Ontario all go through the OUAC. As an international student, you will want the OUAC 105-F section. You can browse our current programs available for international students here, and often there will be notes and such on pages of special interest for people in your situation. This also provides you with a good look at the variable programs available in your fields of interest with little effort, as some universities provide unique opportunities and courses. Please note that some programs, like those in the States, close at different times. 

Canada have five universities called "The Big Five," including the University of British Columbia, the University of Alberta, the University of Western Ontario, McGill University, and University of Toronto. All of these tend to have fairly sound programs across the board, although McGill and U of T may have better programs for history and English. UBC and UWO have better Psychology programs, I hear. Queen's and the University of Guelph are two other universities you may want to look at. I have also heard good things about the University of Waterloo's psychology program. It does partially depend where you want to live as well -- University of Alberta is in the middle of the praries and it gets very cold here in Edmonton, and UBC is in a more mild place but it rains a fair bit, etc. 

Most universities will have sections of their websites detailing awards everyone is applicable for, and those international students are applicable for. This includes entrance awards, awards for academic excellence, and so forth (a good example is the University of Waterloo's page on this topic). Most universities also have a Student Financial Service, which usually have a good deal available for perusal. I know if you stopped in at my university, there were three binders full of scholarships available to apply for. Various schools also have internal programs available to look at. For example, last year, students at the aforementioned University of Alberta filled out an extensive yet generic form through their "Bear Tracks" page, and then were automatically matched with potential scholarship or bursary opportunities -- 300 were checked the moment you hit submit, and you were applied for them. This is becoming more and more common as time goes on.

Thanks for considering continuing your education in canada!


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!!! :happy: You have both been of great help. I'd heard of York before.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Ottawa U for Psychology


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you @Arclight!


----------



## lemonlemon (Mar 22, 2011)

You've gotten an amazingly comprehensive response above. The 'Big Five' mentioned are indeed our top research universities, and attract the best/brightest profs and students (and the most cash). U of T (Toronto) is the highest ranking Canadian university in the Times Higher Ed's Top 200 World University Rankings, holding 17th place, with UBC just a bit below. These are competitive schools, but not *necessarily* difficult to get into. Given your stated interests, I think you might be at home at any of those - they all embrace and invest in the notion a liberal education. Some universities - more 'regional' ones - are geared towards more vocational objectives. (Waterloo, for example, is renowned for its co-op programs - business kids love it.)

That said, you can be assured of a *reasonably* good education at most comprehensives. (York is considered a 'comprehensive'). It's not like the States, where quality varies wildly. Consider fit too - would you feel lost in a 300-person classroom? Do you want an urban environment or are you happy to stay on campus most of the time? (York is in the suburbs. McGill is in lovely, lovely Montreal.)

Dunno if this link is helpful, it's just a google result.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

It's very helpful @lemonlemon :happy: thank you so much! you have all been very helpful and kind with your time and information!


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

Why do you want to go there for edu? 

Go to the UK or Germany or Scandinavia (they are racist though so if that bothers u ...).

I am rly curious as to the reasons because I have no logical explanation for your decision.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Istbkleta said:


> Why do you want to go there for edu?
> 
> Go to the UK or Germany or Scandinavia (they are racist though so if that bothers u ...).
> 
> I am rly curious as to the reasons because I have no logical explanation for your decision.


Because Canada is amazing? We accept everyone here and have communities within every city for every culture.

Dizzy, I'm sure any of our "big five" Universities would love to have you.


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

I completed an undergraduate degree in psychology at the University of Western Ontario some time ago. It was a solid program and I was the subject of many graduate level psychology experiments (maybe that I why I am weird...I digress).

I have nothing else to add after the excellent responses from the previous posters. Most university cities/towns in Canada are very welcoming to foreign students...they add a great vibe and mix to the local community.

Good luck in your scholastic adventures in Canada!


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> Because Canada is amazing? We accept everyone here and have communities within every city for every culture.
> 
> Dizzy, I'm sure any of our "big five" Universities would love to have you.


If you say so ... LOL

If that is the case I recommend the Harvard of the "North" 

This thread is great.

I have as better idea OP. Go to NY


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

The University of Western Ontario in London, The University of Waterloo and the University of Toronto are all great schools. I went to Waterloo, myself, and it's very well known for it's Psych and Engineering programs. You've definitely got a lot of options, and Canada is a really great place to live as well as study.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Istbkleta said:


> Why do you want to go there for edu?
> 
> Go to the UK or Germany or Scandinavia (they are racist though so if that bothers u ...).
> 
> I am rly curious as to the reasons because I have no logical explanation for your decision.


I would have no problem going anywhere where there's a possibility of a full scholarship and space/freedom for me to study as much as i want. Scholarship is a necessity for me since my parents can't afford to sponsor education abroad.
I am kind of clueless about German and Scandinavian education systems 
Please feel free to tell me.
@Kelly617 An acquaintance of mine went to uni of waterloo for psych It's great apparently :happy:
Thank you all so much for your valuable input!


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

dizzygirl said:


> I would have no problem going *anywhere* where there's a possibility of a full scholarship



You are talking about your life. Every day of your life in the next X years will be shaped by this single decision. Are you really sure you are willing to make it based on what biased rand0om people tell you on a forum. This would be a mistake.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Istbkleta said:


> Are you really sure you are willing to make it based on what biased rand0om people tell you on a forum. This would be a mistake.


Umm...I'm looking for scholarships. Most people here are providing me with names of colleges and links to scholarship stuff  They are helping me broaden my options, not narrow them. 
I am biased toward Canada coz that's the place that is giving the amount of scholarship money needed..if there are other places i want to know about them too so that i can look them up and make as informed a decision as is possible.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you :happy:


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't bother with Germany, our University system is a complete mess ever since the implementation of Bachelor and Master degrees.

Scandinavia, Sweden anyway, according to my experience anyway, has a very solid education system, though.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

:happy: Scandinavia sounds like a dream if i take up history and then study mythology! ^_^ *So exciting*!!!


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

Erbse said:


> Don't bother with Germany, our University system is a complete mess ever since the implementation of Bachelor and Master degrees.
> 
> Scandinavia, Sweden anyway, according to my experience anyway, has a very solid education system, though.


If you fancy not seeing the sun for months or having the snow start to melt in May  I tried it and it had a big impact on my mental health. Plus I hear they are a little on the racist side in SOME aspects. I don't know much and this is based on personal anecdotal evidence.
On the other hand the notorious Canadian experience is something similar (and afflicting Canadians who've lived abroad). 

Benelux might be an alternative, the Dutch have some cool unis. Don't know about tuition for non EU citizens though 

Never been to Germany but know people who live/have lived, studied and worked there. I think it's an STJ society  But I think Berlin is a real party place and I hear Munich, Frankfurt, etc. are pretty international (including Asian communities).

Ask an ENTP about moving around LOL

Seriously - get a visa, get on the train and go on a Euro Trip. Check it out before committing long term, compare prices, salaries, social benefits, immigration, *climate (!)*, job prospects and treatment of foreigners in the job market, vacation time, medicare.

One problem with Europe is that you are generally expected to have the blood and heritage to be part of the society. I think the US society has a different approach based on shared values. But I think it got much better the last several years and I have big expectations for Central Europe in the next two decades.

I cannot stress enough how important it is to check it out yourself and in the case of Europe it's cheap and possible by train (grab a friend). You can go to the US on some Work&Travel student program, work, make some money and travel around.

I can relate to your experience and try to convey all I can to help you. Sorry if it's too much, no more 

But I am extremely curious because I am also shopping around for a place to settle down. For now somewhere in Europe seems like the best choice because of the variety in everything imaginable, income/price ratios, amazing vacation and travel opportunities, solid social system. 

North America is kind of isolated. Nothing beats long weekends drinking coffee under the Eiffel Tower or beer in Prague or wine in Venice or Sangria in Barcelona or skiing in the Alps or seeing the pyramids or whatever. IMO. But the south is poor and the north is cold 

I would *love* to hear other opinions on this. 

I think this thread is pretty cool actually


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

I too went to the University Waterloo, and I can assure you it has a great psychology program and lots of support for international students. The only real problem with the place is that so-so public transportation makes it annoying to try and take in the surrounding area. My experience was mostly with Literature there, though I'm not sure if I'd recommend it that specifically. (Great professors, but generally unenthusiastic English majors. I'd have preferred somewhere more competitive, like U of T or Queens (?).) Definitely look into their psychology program though. I hear nothing but good things about it, and loved Psych 101 and Social Psychology when I took them.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

*sigh* I didn't know I lived in such a crap country. Hey, I knew our food sucked and that things are ten times more expensive than they ought to be (in all seriousness this is the only thing that has seriously made me consider moving from here), but I thought generally it was at least a decent place to be. Plus it's funny to watch visitors shivering in -10 temperatures as if that was actually cold.

Well, it builds character at least...I guess.


----------



## Xn18 (Mar 1, 2011)

Also consider private universities. I'm at Tyndale University-College in Toronto and loving it.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I may be biased, but UBC (University of British Columbia) is a great school. 

Besides, who wouldn't want to live out in Kitsilano? Beautiful place to study.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd recommend Ontario or British Columbia. 

This might help you; 
http://oncampus.macleans.ca/education/category/rankings/rankings-tool/


----------

